# I'm not slacking......



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Been busy with Father's Day orders, but just the normal stuff you all have seen many times - just with different names.

Got this one heading to NYC tomorrow. 20 x 16.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That turned out really well John. The flag behind the truck is a nice touch


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Love your signs John, all of them. JamesJJ


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Plus one what James said. 
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that makes ya wanna be a trucker just so you can have a sign...

nice details John...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Love it. Did you do the semi?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Love it. Bet a lot of truckers would order one.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

marecat3 said:


> Love it. Did you do the semi?


Came from the Vectric store.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done John. Your work just keeps getting better. Careful, you may wake up one morning and find out you have a job. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> Careful, you may wake up one morning and find out you have a job. ��


Then I quit and will find another hobby.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Then I quit and will find another hobby.


that's what they all say....
until they take up fishing...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Another nice looking sign. I sure he will be proud to hang that on his wall.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Honest John.
What do you need to make something similar for me?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Alexis - check your PM


----------

